# Best time to buy?



## thunderpaws93 (Mar 4, 2015)

What up y'all?!

I'm new to the snowboarding world (been on a mountain 3 times this winter, and I'm completely hooked!). I want to buy some gear, but I'm not sure when the best time to do it is. I've been to a bunch of online shops and there seem to be good deals going, but I'm wondering if I should wait till the summer or fall for even better deals. 

I'm looking to buy a shell jacket and a wide board/bindings. 

Thanks!


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

Later you wait the better the deals the lower the selection.


----------



## kumimajava (Oct 11, 2011)

you didn't mention whether you need boots or not, but if you do, spend most of your time picking those that fit. 

For your first board/bindings, a great variety of gear will work - also look at second-hand deals, if you're not picky about riding shiny new gear


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

The best time to buy depends on your sizes. As PorkCereal mentioned, the selection / availability of gear in your size decreases the longer you wait. Not as big of a deal if you're on the small or big side of the spectrum, but I wouldn't wait too long if you fall in the middle. Starting now until late summer/fall is the best time, so if you find something that fits and is on sale get it.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

DevilWithin said:


> The best time to buy depends on your sizes. As PorkCereal mentioned, the selection / availability of gear in your size decreases the longer you wait. Not as big of a deal if you're on the small or big side of the spectrum, but I wouldn't wait too long if you fall in the middle. Starting now until late summer/fall is the best time, so if you find something that fits and is on sale get it.


I am small footed person and I have to buy gear when it's full price or only like 20% off, otherwise all my sizes are sold out. Small/Big footed people have less variety to pick and and seems companies make less amount of them as well.

Ps. Dont forget that websites like backountry will give you money difference if your purchased item went on sale and it hasn't been 30 days since the purchase.


----------



## thunderpaws93 (Mar 4, 2015)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the feedback, gang.

I actually live in South Korea, and I knew I wanted to take up boarding this winter, so I bought Burton Rampant boots in the states when I visited in November (they don't come close to carrying my size here). So that's covered.

I stumbled upon a board shop here today and saw two older model jackets collecting dust (Koreans love the new stuff!). There's an Analog Asset jacket (2011 model?) rating 10,000/10,000 and a Volcom Over Armor jacket rating 15,000/10,000. I like the 15,000 rating on the Volcom, and it looks sweet, but it's low on pockets (which I'm a sucker for). The Analog is full up with pockets, and seems like a slightly sturdier shell, but I'm wondering if that extra 5,000 of waterproofing will make the Volcom a better buy. The Volcom is about 90 usd, the Analog is about 100 usd. The Volcom also looks sharper. 

Any thoughts on those brands? Advice for which one to snag? I know some people say 10,000 waterproofing is enough, but I'd really hate to find it isn't when I'm on the mountain. 

I'm also curious about the Burton Blunt board. I've read some places that it's a park board, but other people love it as a great entry level all-mountain piece. Any thoughts?

Thanks again!!!


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Extazy said:


> I am small footed person and I have to buy gear when it's full price or only like 20% off, otherwise all my sizes are sold out. Small/Big footed people have less variety to pick and and seems companies make less amount of them as well.
> 
> Ps. Dont forget that websites like backountry will give you money difference if your purchased item went on sale and it hasn't been 30 days since the purchase.


Thanks for clarifying. I fall in the normal sizes and it always seems to me like the small and huge stuff is still around in the late summer / fall, but not much that would fit me. I guess it all depends on the popularity of the gear. So basically the theme is that regardless of your size -- the longer you wait = the better the deal, but greater risk of finding your size.


----------

